#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-20
<DammitJim> anybody use ubuntu with a touchscreen display?
<zoopster> someone does DammitJim
<mhall119> probably several people do
<DammitJim> I wanna know 'cause I want to buy one
<mhall119> DammitJim: a tablet?
<mhall119> or just touch screen monitor?
<DammitJim> either one
<DammitJim> I'm just trying to figure out if that should be an option for a machine for my wife
<DammitJim> but maybe it isn't
<zoopster> it's a bit premature imho...the touch work is progressing nicely, but not quite there yet
<jck77> hey DammitJim I will recoomend you the asus transformer with android
<jck77> http://goo.gl/EHfnS
<jck77> you can then get the keyboard and its a netbook
<DammitJim> jck77, is that what you have?
<DammitJim> I was looking at the ideapad tablet k1 from Lenovo
<jck77> DammitJim: not me, a co-worker has one
<jck77> you should go to a best buy and try it 
<jck77> they have it on display
<zoopster> mhall119: question for you
<mhall119> zoopster: answer
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> do you write html code or simply "program" in django or a little of both
<zoopster> curious if you use a IDE for any of that
<mhall119> little bit of both
<mhall119> I use GEdit
<zoopster> does it highlight syntax at all?
<mhall119> oh yeah
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> what about js...do you write any js to go along with it?
<mhall119> it uses the GTKSourceView widget, which highlights all kinds of syntax
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> well then
<mhall119> as little as possible ;)
<zoopster> heh
 * mhall119 isn't a big JS fan
<zoopster> ok...that helps
<zoopster> thanks
<mhall119> there's a "ClassBrowser" plugin for Gedit which gives you a nice structure tree for most languages
<zoopster> interesting...didn't realize gedit had that stuff...very cool
<mhall119> I also use the Right Side Pane plugin
<mhall119> oh yeah, it's quite capable
<itnet7> mhall119: sweet! I have used the "better python console" plugin but didn't know about the ClassBrowser
<maxolasersquad> I'm just going to through out an unsolicited "VIM FTW".
<itnet7> :-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-21
<itnet7> brb hopefully ;-)
<mhall119> oh man, I almost forgot about the meeting again
<mhall119> good thing I saw zoopster's email
<zoopster> itnet7: you on oneiric yet?
<zoopster> mhall119: you?
<itnet7> zoopster: yes
<mhall119> zoopster: not yet
<zoopster> is there another beta coming out this week?
<mhall119> I think so
<mhall119> yup, Thursday is beta 2
<itnet7> I like it a lot!! alot of great work and progress
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<itnet7> Sweet!!
<zoopster> cool
<mhall119> I want to upgrade so bad
<mhall119> but I'm in a cruch to get our current project out the door, so I don't want to risk down-time
<zoopster> maybe I need to upgrade later tonight while its relatively quiet
<zoopster> eh...you have a direct line into IS
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> that doesn't always mean much :(
<zoopster> true...I think they just upgraded some servers from 8.04 so yea...
 * mhall119 dreads having a hardware compatibility error and being told to file an rt
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> funny
<itnet7> lol
<mhall119> zoopster: oh yeah, the wordpress farm
<mhall119> that was fun
<mhall119> not
<zoopster> neglect, neglect, neglect
<mhall119> I just fixed a 1 year old bug on voices.c.c
<zoopster> dont' know why it's still wp...wouldn't drupal be better?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> drupal is never better
<zoopster> no?
<mhall119> no
<zoopster> than wp?
<zoopster> just make them all django sites
<mhall119> if it was between drupal and a zombie apocalypse, drupal would still not be better
<mhall119> +1000 django
<mhall119> there's actually discussion of doing that
<mhall119> we'll see if it goes beyond discussion
<itnet7> The zombie apocalypse?
<zoopster> might as well...they are not using anything in wp
<mhall119> voices.c.c is WP
<mhall119> so it uds.u.c
<zoopster> the wp sites still are not being indexed by google from what I can tell
<mhall119> and several others
<mhall119> hmmm, they all use permalinks, so I'm not sure why they wouldn't be
<mhall119> maybe there's a robots.txt preventing it
<zoopster> now they do
<mhall119> zoopster: is there a bug files about that?
<zoopster> they didn't before
<mhall119> ah, ok
<zoopster> I can't keep up with all my rt's that are in a black hole
<mhall119> :(
<zoopster> I think they see my name and press delete
<mhall119> heh
<X-Man> brb
<X-Man> evening everyone
 * mhall119 wonders if itnet7 is coming back
<itnet7> Wow, most have dosed off
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> sorry!
<mhall119> hey, whatever happened to our mootbot?
<itnet7> I tried to re-invite it
<itnet7> I think that Alanbell has pulled it back possibly for th Meetingology bot?
<mhall119> doesn't look like we have any agenda today
<itnet7> Yeah, I saw that
<mhall119> I thought mootbot-uk was meetingology
<itnet7> Well let me see if I can invite meetingology then ;-)
<mhall119> ANTRat_: cjohnston, ejv, himuraken, jamalta, jcastro, jck77_, maxolasersqua, munz, paulproteus, RoAkSoAx, ropetin, ShawnR, statik: meeting time
<itnet7> I meet need to re-ask him, as it showed a successful invite
<mhall119> hey, has anyone seen tiemonster around lately?
<itnet7> Not for about a week or so
<zoopster> o/
<itnet7> Hey there zoopster !
<itnet7> Well, there as some good activity on the ML recently
<itnet7> s/as/was/
<mhall119> itnet7: are we going to have a meeting?
<itnet7> I guess not, there doesn't seem to be much to go over... I forgot to send out an invite, but without any agenda topics
<mhall119> did you get a price estimate for those tokens?
<itnet7> I have to contact them again tomorrow. They haven't been very reponsive... I told them we'd need about 600
<itnet7> do you think that would be too many?
<itnet7> Last year we gave away 450 bracelets
<itnet7> and in Budapest, there seemed to be a lot more people
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure we could unload 600
<mhall119> price is my main concern
<mhall119> we may only be able to get half as many
<itnet7> Don't worry about out, chip-in what you can afford to
<itnet7> I just wouldn't want to order 600 if we knew only 400 were going to attend
<mhall119> well we can get a list of people registered as attending
<itnet7> It's not bad to have extras, but I'm sure you know what I mean
<mhall119> that should tell us the lower-bound
<zoopster> what are we doing for a party
<mhall119> zoopster: the saturday after is the loco part at my house
<mhall119> we haven't decided if we're going to do a party at the hotel during the week or not
<zoopster> ah ok
<itnet7> zoopster: I think with all of the team dinners and other vendor planned events, it might not be worth us trying to reserve a room and all
<X-Man> Did we ask about the meeting room just in case?
<zoopster> I signed up for yours tentatively
<itnet7> X-Man: We can ask
<zoopster> well...let me know how I can help
<zoopster> pizza night was a hit last time
<itnet7> zoopster: Yeah, It was really cool
<mhall119> more than we expected too
<X-Man> Do we know about any parties that have been scheduled already?
<X-Man> for UDS?
<mhall119> http://uds.ubuntu.com/social-events/ doesn't look like anything yet
<itnet7> X-man, The last night is usally reserved. Maybe mhall119 or zoopster would know about internal plans?
<mhall119> itnet7: not me
<itnet7> X-man, I will ask
<X-Man> Thanks mhall119 , for the link that is good to know
<itnet7> Maybe we can do something on a smaller scale... Like an Icecream Social, or A Movie night with PopCorn/Candy Soft Drinks?
<X-Man> that sounds cool, 
<itnet7> Let me try and find out about other planned events, and we can go from there.
<zoopster> I can ask michelle what is happening when...there's bound to be a internal wiki page already with that detail
<itnet7> Thanks zoopster !
<itnet7> Well if anyone has any other ideas, let's discuss them on the Mailing List
 * itnet7 wonders how much wholesale icream is 
<itnet7> OMG I love the VW force commercial!!
<itnet7> with the little guy dressed as Vader :-)
<mhall119> itnet7: have you seen the Thor version?
<X-Man> That was one of the superbowl commericals
<itnet7> mhall119: not yet
<mhall119> it's even better
<itnet7> ah, looking at it now :-)
<itnet7> Awesome!! The Dog's dish even was branded, "Loki"
<mhall119> yeah, saw that
<itnet7> That is my new favorite, thanks for sharing!!
<mhall119> :)
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ !
<itnet7> I was hoping that there would be a Halloween Costume Party sometime during UDS!
<mhall119> it wouldn't surprise me if there is one Monday night
<X-Man> night all
<itnet7> Gnight X-man
<itnet7> talk with you soon
<itnet7> Well, I will schedule a meeting for October 3rd, and mail the list to see if we can get some agenda items for that meeting. I am also going to talk with Alanbell about the bot to see if we can re-invite it
<itnet7> Well, gnight all!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-22
<Chloric> evening florida
<DammitJim> man, who knew that mysql was so different from postgresql
<mhall119> I did
<maxolasersquad> Anyone interested in trying out the new Ubuntu Monospace font, sign up at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest
<maxolasersquad> I've been using it for a week now and I really enjoy it.
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad> This new book lens is awesome.  I love it.
<mhall119> yeah, it looks great
<thinkjson> How do you capture the PID of a process you put into the background?
<thinkjson> ah - found it. echo $! > pidfile
<thinkjson> hmm. doesn't work in a shell script...
<mhall119> I thought $$ was pid
<thinkjson> mhall119: that gives me the PID of the bash shell
<thinkjson> how are you, by the way?
<mhall119> good
<mhall119> thinkjson: it gives the pid of the current process
<mhall119> what piod do you want?
<thinkjson> mhall119: process put into the background
<thinkjson> glad to hear things are good
<thinkjson> enjoying Canonical?
<mhall119> yup, busy but fun
<mhall119> I was just wondering about you the other day
<mhall119> how's the family?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-23
<thinkjson> mhall119: hey, sorry. now I actually have time to talk. :-)
<thinkjson> family is good!
<thinkjson> we just found out we're having #2!
<mhall119> yay!
<mhall119> congrats dude!
<thinkjson> thanks!
<thinkjson> and I have my third interview today for a really awesome work-from-home job
<mhall119> nice
<thinkjson> yeah
<mhall119> are you still with the school?
<thinkjson> for now, yes
<thinkjson> I may have to finish my degree at UCF if I get this job
<thinkjson> mhall119: so what does Canonical have you working on?
<mhall119> awstrial
<mhall119> the code behind 10.cloud.ubuntu.com
<thinkjson> oh sweet!
<thinkjson> sounds like fun!
<mhall119> now as much as you might think
<mhall119> we're taking over the code, it's....."special"
<thinkjson> hehe
<thinkjson> mhall119: working with CouchDB?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> just plain old postgres
<mhall119> still using Django though
<thinkjson> yay!
<thinkjson> that's what I'll be using in my new job: Django+PostgreSQL
<mhall119> how about you? still doing that ypy stuff?
<mhall119> it's a good combination
<thinkjson> meh - both of us got too busy
<mhall119> ah, too bad
<thinkjson> it's on the back burner for now
<thinkjson> PyPy is the real speed-up
<thinkjson> ypy just gives ease of installation
<thinkjson> nginx+passenger is ok, too
<thinkjson> as long as we don't have to use Apache
<thinkjson> well I just got 15 tickets, so I better go. talk to you again soon!
<mhall119> yup, take care
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know if itnet7 is getting a suite this time for UDS?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: no idea
<maxolasersquad> Is there a reasonable way to change fonts in Oneiric.
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<zus> hello guys.
<mhall119> hey zus 
<zus> hows has everything been?
<mhall119> can't complain
<zus> things  been the same  here. nothing  out of the ordinary... 
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: Have you heard anything about getting a suite for UDS?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: i have not
<dantalizing> i'm still not sure how long i'll be going
<dantalizing> probably just monday, thursday, friday
<mhall119> dantalizing: BTW, summit now has an API similar to loco-directory's
<dantalizing> mhall119: win!
<dantalizing> is there a wiki page with the details? like the loco api?
<mhall119> not yet, it's waiting on me having the time to write it up
<dantalizing> great! i'll look for it tomorrow
<dantalizing> ;)
<mhall119> but it's http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/$model/[$id][?search_params=...]
<dantalizing> yall need to put a plan in place to scale and rate limit queries .... just in case
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> should just use piston, but we didn't
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/meeting/?participant__attendee__user__username=dantrevino
<dantalizing> hadnt heard of piston before ... sexy
<mhall119> yeah, but it didn't do what i wanted last time I looked
<mhall119> or didn't do it easily
<mhall119> has some nice features like rate limiting though
<mhall119> and built-in oauth
<dantalizing> and built in oauth
<dantalizing> doh
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I should see how receptive they are to patches
<thinkjson> very
<thinkjson> I've used piston extensively in the past
<thinkjson> not sure if you're aware, but it's what they use on the bitbucket API
<mhall119> it's written by the guy who wrote bitbucket isn't it?
<thinkjson> yeah
<thinkjson> he's handed it off now
<thinkjson> he's a tad busy as you can imagine
<thinkjson> but it's still officially maintained by bitbucket
<thinkjson> I just spoke with him the other day about it, actually
<dantalizing> is bitbucket all python?
<dantalizing> meaning .. not just the api
<mhall119> I think so
<dantalizing> thats hot
<mhall119> I wish launchpad would steal their wiki feature
<mhall119> it blew my mind when I realized I could hg clone my project's wiki, edit it offline, and push my changes back
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-24
<mhall119> congrats on the new gig thinkjson!
<zus> had to reboot,
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-09-25
<zus> DammitJim,  :)
<DammitJim> lol
<zus> hello all. ")
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-17
<itnet7> hey there govatent !
<govatent> hey itnet7 . sorry i was away. i'm stepping out again now though. ill bbl
<itnet7> no prob govatent I had to as well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-19
<Gingerbear> bluebomber
<ShawnR> this wasn't an issue on my laptop (not currently available to me), but I setup my fstab to mount an NFS share and i'm having some issues
<ShawnR> the share on the server has a HDD mounted in a subfolder
<ShawnR> the subfolder shows up empty on my desktop, what mount options do i need for it to show those files?
<ShawnR> nvm, realized i had it setup as seperate mounts on laptop, found crossmnt and got it working
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-20
<bluebomber> bluebomber: 
<bluebomber> bluebomber: 
<ShawnR> bluebomber: how do you like the sound of your own name? is it sweet and savory? :)
<bluebomber> ShawnR: Heh, oh, yeah.
<bluebomber> ShawnR: I'm trying to get my IRC client to make a sound when someone mentions my name, just testing.
<bluebomber> :-)
<bluebomber> bluebomber: 
<bluebomber> Still nothing...
<ShawnR> bluebomber: most of the times, it will automagically negate anything with your nick starting off (as in things YOU say) otherwise it will ding every time you say anything
<ShawnR> when it parses the string, it will start with the nick of the person speaking (which, will trigger a highlight if it is a word you have listed)
<bluebomber> ShawnR: Good point. Still, your message didn't generate a ding for me.
<bluebomber> :-(
<ShawnR> well, i dunno about that, then
<ShawnR> i use weechat, so i gave up on dings being as i connect via ssh connection in terminal
<ShawnR> but the channel turns purple instead of yellow or white if i have a highlight
<ShawnR> what program are you using?
<bluebomber> XChat
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-09-23
<ShawnR> so i upgraded and moved from dual 19" Samsungs (4:3, old school) to keeping the one 19" and getting a 24" for my main. I can't do dual monitors anymore :/
<ShawnR> i get out of range errors when trying to setup the desktop size for the two monitors together
<ShawnR> 1920x1080 on primary and 1280x1024 on secondary (using DVI/HDMI for both)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-15
<mhall119> C13L0: welcome :)
<C13L0> ty for the invite! :D
 * C13L0 new fav channe;
<Nothing_Much> C13L0: Howdy, where'd you come from?
<C13L0> hi! =)
<Nothing_Much> What's up? :D
<C13L0> mhall119: invited me
<C13L0> today is a day. i need beer, wine, whiskey, and coffee
<Nothing_Much> C13L0: nice dude
<Nothing_Much> C13L0: do you game at all?
<C13L0> I did and I really want to
<Nothing_Much> Got a Steam? o.o
<C13L0> I have xcom sitting on my computer for 6 months and I haven't even touched it!
 * C13L0 cries
<C13L0> yes i have steam with the original! 
<C13L0> but even better, I have the original original in floppy disk with original manual sitting here at my house
<Nothing_Much> whoa nice
<C13L0> I bought it when it first came out in the 90's :D
<Nothing_Much> wait
<Nothing_Much> Steam account*
<Nothing_Much> I don't think we're talking about the same Steam
<C13L0> one sec, sorry skype...my boss
<Nothing_Much> o.O
<Nothing_Much> You're talking to your boss on Skype?
<C13L0> Nothing_Much: yes, been on about 3+ hrs of calls this afternoon already
<Nothing_Much> well anyways, did the Unity 7 problem resolve itself from that Reddit thread?
<Nothing_Much> C13L0: whoa! wow, why?
<C13L0> lol, just a day like any other day :D work...work...work
<Nothing_Much> nice!
<C13L0> server problems, theming problems, db problems, customer problems, PM problems
<Nothing_Much> oh my
<C13L0> oh myyy
<C13L0> ;)
<Nothing_Much> teehee
<C13L0> my work will be at fossetcon next year. It was simply too short of notice this year
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: there was a GNOME dev that was explaining why unity wasn't being brought over to GNOME or something
<Nothing_Much> C13L0: in FL?
<C13L0> yes, i live in indian harbour beach
<C13L0> you?
<Nothing_Much> Deltona
<C13L0> ahh
<Nothing_Much> s'nice place but not many jobs are out there
<Nothing_Much> thankfully I just got my job last monday
<C13L0> Nothing_Much++
<C13L0> that is great! telecommuting?
<Nothing_Much> I think so
<C13L0> even better
<Nothing_Much> more like tech support on the phone
<C13L0> The best people are those who are involved in the community. It often takes time but eventually dedication to "us" will get you where you want to be
<Nothing_Much> well
<Nothing_Much> I might get a 3rd job
<Nothing_Much> one of my friends wants a community manager
<C13L0> That would be great! 
<Nothing_Much> I told him I could do it, but.. I dunno lol, he says it's easy: just don't react negatively and filter out bad things or something
<C13L0> A friend of mine lost his job at the space center several years ago and couldn't find anything. He got involved with the local makerspace and started giving free breadboard classes. About a year later, someone through someone in the community recommended him for a job
<Nothing_Much> it's all about communication
<C13L0> He is now making more than ever and actually loves his work =)
<Nothing_Much> haha nice
<C13L0> Well i have to get back to work because they are waiting for me to push some stuff up to the server
<Nothing_Much> alright
<Nothing_Much> take care!
<C13L0> :D
<Nothing_Much> though
<Nothing_Much> my management would mostly be online
<C13L0> Don't turn any work down, even if it is donated time. All stuff in the resume...
<Nothing_Much> I won't
<C13L0> Things are gonna go great for you!
<Nothing_Much> heck yes
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: what about Gnome and Unity now?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: From that reddit thread I started
<Nothing_Much> hold up
<Nothing_Much> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2e9smb/so_what_makes_people_not_want_to_package_ubuntus/cjxirxe this in particular
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yeah, Jasper (magcius) and I talked about it, of the 2 specific examples he gave one is deprecated and removed from Ubuntu already, and the other has agreement between Ubuntu and Gnome devs on how to resolve it, it's just waiting on somebody to have the time to do so
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: so it's a Triaged bug?
<mhall119> I don't know if it's a bug in Launchpad, but the patch maintainers know what needs to be done to get it upstreamed
<mhall119> but I gather it will take a not insignificant amount of time and effort to make those changes
<Nothing_Much> so should it be like.. promoted or something?
<Nothing_Much> let people know that it's waiting to be pushed upstream or patched or whatever it's called?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-16
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: the developers know what's going on, it won't affect users one way or the other
<Nothing_Much> oh okay
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-09-21
<Nothing_Much> I hope that XXL shirt fits me!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-15
<ahoneybun> mhall119: in this week's UWN FL LoCo got some spotlight
<ahoneybun> mm I really hate the wiki login
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-16
<Garheade> TIL: Mailing lists suck sometimes.
<mhall119> they're not the best way to promote civil discourse, no
<Garheade> mhall119: I dont envy your job.
<Garheade> At least not this week.
<mhall119> Garheade: yeah, but there are 51 other weeks in the year, they make it worthwhile :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: you replied directly to me, not the mailist list, FYI
<ahoneybun> I hit reply all
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I was wondering if we could get the DVD' covers printed and I make the DVD's
<mhall119> ahoneybun: for some reason it only went to me
<ahoneybun> at least for a like 25 or so
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you don't want the DVDs printed too?
<ahoneybun> well we can't get 15.10 
<ahoneybun> for the party
<mhall119> oh, I see what you mean....
<mhall119> I'm not sure we do that, and the cost of only doing 25 sleeves would be too much per
<ahoneybun> I mean more 200 or whatever and send only 25 or so to me
<ahoneybun> at this moment
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we're better off ordering the sleeves and DVDs together, after we have an image to put on the DVD
<ahoneybun> I guess
<mhall119> but you have the artwork, so you could always use an online template for folding your own sleeves, and print it out on card-stock
<ahoneybun> yea
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-09-18
<ahoneybun> REMINDER: Ubuntu Hour in Broward County tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-19
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I may have an AM3+ board for you @ahoneybun - not sure if it is the board or processor on it that went bad but you are welcomed to it
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> XD so if I buy a CPU and it's the board I'm out lol
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Any 1150 i7s? Lol
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Meh, worth a shot
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm thinking about getting the deal and just getting a new motherboard, it is getting a little dated, anyway
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> On the other hand, if I do that, I may as well get a mobo/cpu combo
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Newegg for that stuff
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Of.course
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/18/automagisk-allows-root-users-play-pokemon-go-use-android-pay-without-constantly-toggling-root-off/
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Hey, you got WordPress going.  Now let's get a Rick roll subdomain up.  @KMyers you are needed.  Cdn1.ubuntu-fl.org needs a global redirect.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> http://fossforce.com/2016/09/fsf-says-firing-wasnt-discrimatory/
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> and no @AdamOutler
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> not on that iste
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> *site
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.25.1
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 
<DammitJim> I finally got a rpi for my bday
<DammitJim> and the kids loved it!
<DammitJim> there is so much I want to do... just so little time. Did you say your library did sessions?
<DammitJim> how is the planning for 16.10?
<ahoneybun> the release party?
<DammitJim> yeah
<ahoneybun> we put out a poll to pick a date for it
<ahoneybun> Nov 5th is winning in that area
<ahoneybun> planning to have it in the Orlando area
<DammitJim> nice
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers up for a trip to Orlando this weekend? lol
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun you gave them a choice and put the wrong option at the top.  Given a choice, people will randomly distribute.  It makes no sense to have a ubuntu release party in November.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> However, the first option is always the best.
<mhall119> DammitJim needs to stick around longer after asking questions :(
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> why does it not make since?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> *sense
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Because it's an Ubuntu 16.10 release party.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> and?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> and the release is in early october.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> and?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> there are no rules on when you can have a release party
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> It's not much of a party a whole month after it's been released.  nothing to be excited about.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I think it is
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> at that point we're just 5 months away from Ubuntu 17.04
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> besides it's always been more get together then a party anyway
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Yeah, it's a place where we can talk about installation issues and new features. That's the purpose.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> so what is the problem of having it later?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> Well, then it's just a get together.
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Adam, stop being so literal
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> We're celebrating a new release, perhaps it's a recent update from the day before
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Update release party!
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Party time!
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> even if it's just seen as a get together I like the idea
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> of a get together
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze did you play Star Wars Knights of the old Republic 1?
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I wonder if they will pull a Raven with Rey in the next star wars
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Happy talk like a pirate day to Allie scaliwags! Arrrrrrrrr
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> All ye
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Stupid autocorrect
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> It shall walk the plank!
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - busy this weekend. Going to be tearing down that closet in my room and painting
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Oh boy
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Arrrrrrr
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> pirates are free
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Talk like a pirate
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-20
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> @KMyers any reason why this N4 would see a cricket sim but not a t mobile one?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> my cousin has had it on tmobile since it came out
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> sweet someone forked my script!
<floridagram9> * SivaMachina installs Plank. Then he pushes the typo demons off of it.
<floridagram9> * SivaMachina 
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Google’s October 4 “Pixel phones” Nexus event is official - SlashGear … http://www.slashgear.com/googles-october-4-pixel-phones-nexus-event-is-official-19456687/
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Want but dont want
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I need to decaffeinate.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Again?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Yeah it got bad~
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Also I miss you guys.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> We need to plan something small
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Also, I still have your hat in my car
<floridagram9> <RazPi> haha, I worked out that it was cheaper to buy a new hat than it was to go down to miami to get it. Feel free to use it ♥
<floridagram9> <RazPi> use it / keep it I mean
<floridagram9> <RazPi> We can be hat buddies.
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Not my style
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Aw alright~
<floridagram9> <KMyers> We need to plan something in early October. I am going to be busy this week. Going to do some major remodeling of my room
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Sure thing
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Anki just hit my credit card, looks like they're gearing up to ship those robots
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I cannot wait to see it
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Yes~!!
<floridagram9> <KMyers> It looks like it has a lot of potential
<floridagram9> <RazPi> I'm so excited.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Supposedly the api is generic, so although they start out with python you can use anything
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I am going to be setting up a real workspace to give me space to make/build and fix things
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I setup a mini one a few weeks ago but am going to expand it by knocking down a wall
<floridagram9> <RazPi> !!
<floridagram9> <RazPi> That sounds fantastic
<floridagram9> <RazPi> You're gonna have your own makerspace?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Mini Makerspace
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I just need room to work on projects
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Can more than one person work in it at a time?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Sounds like a fun gathering point
<floridagram9> <KMyers> Yes, while it wont be massive, there is room for more than one
<floridagram9> <RazPi> sweet~
<floridagram9> <KMyers> So I am going to be tearing down the wall late this week and do painting over the weekend
<floridagram9> <RazPi> Awesome :)
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I am going to tile early next year
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I also got TONS of filament - at least 20 rolls on hand
<floridagram9> <RazPi> holy cow
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I have 13 rolls of white, 6 rolls of black, 1 roll of clear, 2 rolls of red, 1 roll of brown and 1 roll of wood
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I have a few partial rolls of red, steel, carbon fiber , white and black
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Wait, robots?
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes, Judd posted the link to the pre-order a few months back
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/9/20/12986234/biggest-sd-card-1-terabyte-sandisk
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-21
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Holy crap Buffalo wild wings is busy
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> And Allo is out
<floridagram9> <DanielCitrin> And it's hilarious
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> I actually can't download it
<floridagram9> <DanielCitrin> Have you tried apkmirror?
<floridagram9> <DanielCitrin> Make sure to check the DPI and arch
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You may need to pull it from APKMirror until the final build comes out
<floridagram9> <KMyers> http://fossboss.com/2016/09/21/windows-10-signature-edition-blocks-installing-linux/
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I got it this morning.  I think you had to preregister.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I got kicked off the preregistration list once so I checked on it and got reregistered
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> That was 2 weeks ago.  Today it just downloaded.   The SMS they sent took 3 minutes to arrive.
<floridagram9> <govatent> Does anyone have experience with Windows bit locker on enterprise deployment?
<floridagram9> <govatent> I'm trying to figure it out and I hate life and Microsoft more than ever right now
<floridagram9> <KMyers> My company is working through that mess @govatent
<floridagram9> <KMyers> I am (thankfully) not part of that team
<floridagram9> <govatent> The gpo won't work as it's supposed to
<floridagram9> <govatent> It's really stupid
<floridagram9> <govatent> I wish my company would just a third party encryption program if they want disk encryption cause bit locker deployment is a mess.
<floridagram9> <RazPi> So I had a package stolen from my front door.
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Darn
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Got my shirt today
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> The T-Mobile shirt?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @RazPi, I hope it was not your robot?
<floridagram9> <RazPi> No, but it was a work package :\
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> oh that ducks
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Ducks under what?
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I just let autocorrect do that
<floridagram9> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram9> * KMyers opens photoshop
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Hey now
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> I did not do that face on purpose
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-22
<floridagram9> <govatent> @KMyers please leave our group. / or open gimp. Not photo crap
<floridagram9> <KMyers> @govatent, You know what I meant
<floridagram9> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram9> <govatent> Our God Stallman would not approve
<floridagram9> <ahoneybun> Not this stupa d Stallman crap
<floridagram9> <govatent> Speaking of which, did you see the coreboot madness?
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> I just made a home automation announcer with a Raspberry Pi and VLC.
<floridagram9> <AdamOutler> It talks whenever the house changes modes... day night, heating cooling, lights on off
<floridagram9> <SivaMachina> @govatent, you mean Libreboot?
<floridagram> <govatent> @SivaMachina yea sorry
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Yeah the case she tried making is crap. The FSF knew the person was trans when they hired her. So fireing her over being trans makes no sense.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> http://www.droid-life.com/2016/09/22/stable-chrome-os-gets-google-play-android-apps-two-chromebooks/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> COME ON!!!!!!!!!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> C-48 NOW!!!!!!!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> wow, i don't even know the model of my own chromebook
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> CB3 NOW!!!!!!!!!!!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/polychromatic-new-linux-razer-drivers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He found the tool because I blogged about it
<maxolase2squad> I'm feeling a bit like a superhero. I spent most of yesterday writing an 80-line function. I tested it today and it worked perfectly the first time.
<maxolase2squad> I usually can barely squeek out 10 lines that work just the way I hoped.
<ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-23
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sooo quiet
<floridagram> <KMyers> Indeed
<floridagram> <KMyers> Busy week for me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yo
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha, thats old
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have been able to do that for months
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Still new to me
<floridagram> <KMyers> :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Just flashed this yesterday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I like this @KMyers
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-24
<floridagram11> <KMyers> Telegram just got multi-window support
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> When it gets real
<floridagram11> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> That was one of the guys TV where I was last night
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> It was a crazy big and nice house
<floridagram11> <Ivoriesablaze> does anybody have a 2TB hdd they are not using? or selling?
<floridagram11> <KMyers> Not i
<floridagram11> <Ivoriesablaze> aw, ok
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> Not  I, in fact looking for one as well
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> Or larger if I can
<floridagram11> <Ivoriesablaze> anybody having issues with the telegram desktop app?
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> Not really but I'm using the snap one
<floridagram11> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram11> <ahoneybun> @AbMind beer party?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi around?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Love ya Google
<floridagram> <RazPi> Hi what
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> did you get that email about the Alain?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alain's birthday dinner
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh I didn't
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I saw your name on it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am painting my bedroom ceiling pink...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> any reason?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Are you going to add ponies?
<floridagram> <KMyers> There will NOT be ponies
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not amazing so far
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.geekbuying.com/item/MINIX-NEO-Z83-4-Fanless-4G-RAM-Windows-10-Licensed-MINI-PC-372395.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=EDM&utm_content=&utm_campaign=DMCAH_holiday_20160924
<floridagram> <KMyers> Kangaroo makes a few that are a lot better than that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah, I removed that. I noticed it was way too expensive
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm 19℅ now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu month coming up
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-09-25
<floridagram> <AbMind> What day @AdamOutler ?
<floridagram> <AbMind> @AdamOutler today we went to 26 degree brewery 1 year anniversary party.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikDOM2k1jkw
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @AbMind what day what?  The pictures?  Today.  If you're talking about a fest, you probably want @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hey now
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well, a get together.  He asked me what day.  I think that was for you.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers up?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Keep has an Assistant setting
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I haven't used the ubuntu partition on my gaming computer in so long, and it seems so screwed, in just gonna wipe it and reinstall it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 16.04?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I think so, I should have wiped from 15.10 instead of upgraded
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I fine upgrading as a hit and miss
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I just make a separate /home and do a clean / install
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Didn't think about manually doing it manually by partition
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Works great for me
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> During install, I would just remove the root, boot, and swap and just replace it with the new version of them, right?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And just leave home alone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well you would just format the / and leave home alone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> unless you want to resize them or something
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm... Ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So just root and that's it? Leave swap alone?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Swap you can't format with the installer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Unless you have a UEFI partition     which I make a new one anyway
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Its uefi
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 1 UEFI leave … 2 / format  … 3 /home leave … 4 swap leave
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's mine
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok so basically just root
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That sounds like it would also be an incredibly quick install
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's what I've done but I don't have to worry about messing up the dual boot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well the home is empty by default
<floridagram> <govatent> Did anyone install allo?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I did
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> It's not really technically dual boot, it's two hard drives that I choose by picking at the bios
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh then no issues
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, it's actually quite efficient
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Especially when installing linux
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And @govatent so did i
<floridagram> <govatent> What do you think of it?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Its cool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mine makes a weird sound when I send and receive messages
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> But I think it's my rom doing it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Crap, idk which one is root... And why the hell does the boot partition have 76 gigs???
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok,I found it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow, ubuntus partition editor really sucks
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I really hope this works...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It has a / on it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Also that is weird
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Its a bit slow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> It was just the installer showing something weird, gparted showed it correctly
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I installed allo, but I removed it shortly after.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I didn't find whisper-shout useful enough to keep a whole other app on my phone.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think it's time to get back to basics.  Does anyone remember how ICQ used to merge AOL, MSN, and IRC?  Yeah, it's time for that again.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I like allo but for the Google Assistant feature. It is crude now but has a lot of potential when it is done
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why not use Yahoo IM... That is pretty crude
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Telegram, allo, hangouts, messenger, blackberry, and iMessage need merging.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Does anyone use Blackberry IM anymore? I used it for a while when I had a blackberry for work
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  It's still a secure messenger...  Not for me, but it's a standard.
<floridagram> <govatent> @AdamOutler remember Trillian messenger which was like pidgin for windows
<floridagram> <AbMind> So many IM/chat apps and packages
<floridagram> <AbMind> What ever happened to good old AIM?
<floridagram> <AbMind> Hah
<floridagram> <AbMind> ICQ still exist?
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Belkin works for me
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> with a 5ghz frequency?
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Mm idk about that one
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> I know a few Belkin ones work with Linux
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, that netgear i bought a few months ago and was so happy about doesn't work with linux
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> That ducks
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> so I ordered a Blu Energy X2 for my aunt on T-Mobile
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> going to see how that goes
<floridagram12> <govatent> “I committed the biggest mistake of my life”: iPhone 7 Owners Destroy Phones After DRILLING Their Own Headphone Jack | Tribunist … http://tribunist.com/technology/i-committed-the-biggest-mistake-of-my-life-iphone-7-owners-destroy-phones-after-drilling-their-own-headphone-jack/?utm_source=SR
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> Nope owning one is
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> i can now stream to twitch from linux, idk what kind of update OBS did, but it now works properly
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> It worked before for me
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> really? at one point it "streamed" but there was nothing on the actual stream
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> I believe so depends where you installed obs from
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> The ppa or the archive
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> i think i installed it the same way before from the repository
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> The ppa is a bit newer then the archive
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> I had to take the archive as they don't have a release for yakkety yet
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram12> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram12> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-18
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/hp-show-us-what-a-real-pc-workstation-looks-like-with-a-56-core-3tb-z8/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Can it run doom?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> you can tell Google Home to go down by notches
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> like "volume down by two notches"
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Matts able to use the note 8 with no problems
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Also, working without ac
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Don't forget you need a case.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's a nice day in downers grove
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i hate you
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I know. :(
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My first time here
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And I'm on a time limit. :(
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I Love Frys but MicroCenter is better IMHO
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice to let me know!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> wait, they cut it off when they don't support it anymore?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No it's the battery in it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oh
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/South-Florida-Linux-Users-Group-FLUX/events/242132338/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's a basic topic.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea but I have not done much with mine
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> that @KMyers gave me
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 around?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Yeah, What's happening?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'd like to talk about having someone else have access to the twitter account
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> No problem, who is interested in using it?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> no one that I know of lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the password is the same that you set, but I might make a new one with Enpass
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Sounds good, as long as we don't lose access to it 😊
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll email to you
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Thank you !
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Tbh it's pretty secure I think but not sure
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Might be my enpass password changing habit lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Well damn
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-19
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, I can take it over
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> That would be cool, I'd still like to have access in case we do some events up this way again
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, Of course
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm doing my first totally online 3d print.  http://print.adamoutler.com
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It was downloaded, then sliced on a raspberry pi running raspian and octoprint.
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://print.adamoutler.com/webcam/?action=stream&1505783121305
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm printing a 3d printer model :D
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @KMyers I'm thinking of using the Guy Tux for Halloween and dressing up at work this year 😊
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @AdamOutler That is sweet!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Getting there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maria is a Cat 5... How long did I fall asleep for?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> idk
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I enabled security on my printer site.  Now you can only view the webcam.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Sounds like someone broke in lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nope.  I'm just careful about my security.  I need it online but I need to prevent people from messing with it.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<ahoneybun> <3 Telegram
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Waze, Android auto, or just plain maps?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Android Auto with Waze
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Does it automatically integrate? Or must I configure?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Pretty much automat
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Automatic
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ok awesome
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Will try it tomorrow OMW to the airport
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> if anyone have sometime to add some testimonials to my wiki for UCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AaronHoneycutt
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> here is what the UCC is
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm3Gp9KEs1w&app=desktop
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Qt5 demo
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun I'll add to your testimonials. It will have to be later today. What's the deadline?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think the ending of the vote is Sept 27 or something
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler https://medium.com/code-for-america/is-apple-about-to-accidentally-kill-government-as-platform-f68eef001d37
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also I would like to announce I just made a makefile! It searches the project directory for headers and source files, builds it into object files, and then produces multiple exe files
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Cool
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm proud of it 😂
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I picked the right place to work:
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/system76/status/910221996847484928
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> man something is up with my laptop's network
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> anyone else taking forever to get to ubuntu servers for apt updatE?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> *update
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/jogger-nicknamed-mad-pooper-wanted-for-defecating-in-front-yards-of-colorado-homes/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Apperantly Florida woman has flown north
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-20
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Hey there what was that Terminal app you guys were talking about at the coffe haus?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @itnet7, Termux
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Yeah I added that to the phone, but wasn't @Ivoriesablaze and a few others talking about a desktop terminal program. I had brought up use retro terminal near around the time they were discussing it.
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> and I use another newer program called terminator
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Mosh?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Not sure, I also brought up using Mosh on high latency stuff, I thought it might be more similar to retro terminal, no big deal
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.amazon.com/Steam-Controller-Carrying-Case-pc/dp/B01MA46WST?tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=1af372ee9daf11e7991c162af5eba7fc0INT
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @KMyers I winded up picking up a degree in Amazon, 99 after taxes
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Dex I meant
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> 🤣 autocorrect
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers shouldn't click this link
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Droid Life: Google Pixelbook is Google’s New Chromebook With Pixelbook Pen, Starting at $1,199. http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIwtqGhiDY
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yeh... they really need to do something about that price
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You're still gonna get it, aren't you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not planning on it at the moment
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, okay, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Configuring emacs packages feels like a really nerdy version of installing minecraft mods.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Bc installing Minecraft mods isn't nerdy enough?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha, it just felt a lot like minecraft mods with the replicated features of varying completeness and usefulness
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> there's a lot of overlap between packages
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I did make install Minetest mods more nerdy by grabbing the mods using git.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Installing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I learned a bit more about makefile, namely how to use $@ $< and $^
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm thinking of expanding to cmake soon
<maxolasersquad_k> RazPi, sounds like you're saying you learned to cuss.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> <4
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> <3
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Now make emacs in Minecraft.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Minecraft runs on Java that would be a travesty
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> So does virtualbox
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-21
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2545549
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers check out that print!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<ahoneybun> There we go
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> IRC Telegram bot is back up
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I was just being dramatic trying to be funny. But I'm not funny.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-22
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Asked for variety and got this. Got 2x2 of the aame
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Same
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Some variety. Person was in hurry and gave same types.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's pretty standard.  I ask for a variety at Dunkins with colorful for the kids and it's generally 4-5 kinds.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-23
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Mojo donuts
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -89.875761, lat: 38.577635)
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Spoofing your GPS again, I see 😁
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outlast-deluxe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I modded the heck out of my printer.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I also installed z axis stablizers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It has been less than 2 weeks. Your transformation is moving faster than I expected
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tomorrow I'm installing a glass bed.  I got a tip on some glass screen protectors
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No z axis mod required.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> http://www.zdnet.com/article/raspberry-pi-zero-sized-pocketbeagle-25-open-source-computer-is-tiny-as-a-key-fob/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler You guys familiar with intent uri syntax? I think they changed it recently
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://danielmiessler.com/study/url-uri/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Why have I not found this sooner. … https://youtu.be/LTq8TrA3hb4
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I like Google+
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's decent, I enjoy Twitter from time to time
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's an interesting formation.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Likes like a scene from Aliens
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Too many items on the build plate
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - I need an address for you so I can ship this over. You left it in my car
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll let you know when I do
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-09-24
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I get my own laptop!!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -105.080326, lat: 39.723258)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You can see it?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Pics? :)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh yeah
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Told you
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> This is pretty awesome: Mailbox Usage Warning: you are currently using 6092% of your total capacity.
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Thanks Spectrum
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's an internet company I meant need to use now
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Somehow they changed the storage allotted to mailboxes from 5 G down to 10 M
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Cray
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Any opinions on FIOS?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Are you able to get FIOS where yo u live?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> I can't
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> It's pretty good when I've used it in the past
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> @Abrerr are you back in Florida?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Got back to Palm bay Wednesday and been going house crazy since
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm back to work today
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> New rental can do fios via ATT
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Symmetrical fiber circuit sounds attractive
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 50/50 for $50 for two years
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But, gotta look at all the charges if any
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> Wow, for some reason my account reverted back to default space, they helped me increase it and now I have 609,223 of 34,960,000 KB
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @itnet7, Did you lose email history?
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> It seems to be okay now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-18
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze I think I'm going to switch to a rolling backpack or briefcase
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been tempted to go with a rolling backpack but I downsized a bit
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW. If you want something painful, look for the Verge's example on how to build a computer. It is a pure cringefest
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They took down the official video but there are plenty of reaction videos that are entertaining
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Mirror - https://youtu.be/a1Wn1bA4NuI
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @ahoneybun / @AdamOutler and @govatent should get a kick of it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Out of it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> An Allen wrench?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He calls the zip ties tweezers and he must think that wireless anti-static wrist straps exist
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I remember when I was that dumb
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Did he just call the io shield a brace?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Watch the entire video. The installation of the thermal paste should trigger all of us
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yes. And he will go on and call everything else one as well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He also butchers the ram I installation
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh... And he uses League of Legons to show off the performance... A game that requires a single core processor and integtated GPU to run.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... did he just ADD thermal paste saying the pre-applied paste on the cooler wasn't enough?????
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I've wiped clean and added a FRACTION of that to SERVERS. And they're still humming along!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Yup... And applied about 4x as much as they should have
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The power supply part is cringy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And dangerous
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He also installs both sticks of RAM in the same bank - forget about dual channel
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I didn't even think about that, good point
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He also does not seem to know about PCIe Lanes. You typically install the GPU in the top because it is normally the only 16x PCIe Slot - not to keep the SSD cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And calling the case the frame the entire tiney
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Time*
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Not even a chassis, a frame
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> No wonder they took this video down
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Gah, that CPU part.... Yeesh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He also tells you to install the power supply onto the rubber pads to prevent a short circuit.  … A) Those rubber pads are to minimize sound, not prevent electrical conductivity … B) By using metal screws, it would defeat that all together. The power supply is designed to be conductive for a reason, it grounds the case to prevent electrical failures
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> He also points the vent of the power supply at the motherboard
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Wait, what?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. Look at the power supply
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I couldnt get a good look at it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My favorite parts were the "tweezers" (zip ties),  you will need a Swiss army knife, hopefully with a screw driver, and the Live Strong wrist "antistatic" wrist band.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You shouldn't be using a pocket knife, you should be using a screw driver.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, also the case SHOULD be grounded.
<maxolasersquad> I feel bad for the dude in the video. He's the face of the entire production team's folly.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, you NEVER use a spreader for thermal paste. You scrape off the crap the OEM puts on there and you put a pea-size amount on the processor.  If you spread it, it creates air pockets which resist the thermal conducivity.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The heat sink spreads it properly with it's own weight.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, No, he deserves whatever ridicule he gets. If he does not know how to build a computer, he should not have done it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or he should at least research what he was saying. Some of those instructions are beyond stupid - they are dangerous
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Using the wrong screws on the liquid cooling could cause water to leak onto the motherboard
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Power Supply could cause overheating
<maxolasersquad> It's one thing to not know what you are doing, it's another for a someone to put together an entire production behind your demonstration of your ignorance. The Verge's production and publishing arm should not have let it get as far as actually hitting the Internet.
<maxolasersquad> He's not the only one that made gross errors of negligence, just the face of it for everyone involved.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, The only time I would release something like that is on April Fools day
<maxolasersquad> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Did you also notice that he only installed 3 of the mounting screws for the CPU heatsink?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-19
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I found this tree while on a walk by my house
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wth
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's creepy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I sort of like it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is at the canal by my house
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On a related note. The Note 9 does an amazing job of low light photos
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers think I can pay for 2 sets of this? https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1693029
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> each set would have 4 so 8 total.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, You should really try the Nexus.  It's not a Samsung! And that's what really matters in the world.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can do that
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers We'll talk about pricing.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Good.  I'm glad you have finally come to your senses about Samsung @KMyers .  It's really great to bring the gospel of Android to another person.  You have been saved.  Haliluja
<maxolasersquad> If you made a purchase from Newegg between August 14 and September 18 then your CC data may have been leaked.
<maxolasersquad> https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/19/newegg-credit-card-data-breach/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> So I found that I can transfer the rick roll call to someone else at work today.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Ha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Another one bites the dust
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-20
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Couponing for Orbital Sanders
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers That Eric S. Raymond lecture on refactoring legacy code just helped me out of a huge jam.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> By ruthlessly slashing anything that I didn't immediately see had an immediate benefit- including commented code, I managed to make the file I was working over smaller, cleaner, and most importantly, working condition again.
<maxolasersquad> @KMyers, do you have a video of that lecture?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, I will see if it was posted
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It doesn't appear to be posted. It normally happens a few months after the event.
<maxolasersquad> ++
<maxolasersquad> @RazPi, one of the biggest helps I've found is using code validators to be one of my favorite tools for revisiting old code. Just simply cleaning up dead stuff, and restructuring code based on the current standards is huge to bringing about maintainability.
<maxolasersquad> This has been especially useful for our old Javascript code, where we where often iterating over arrays and objects incorrectly almost always, as well as other bad practices.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's 24hrs because the call centers are here and they work on American time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-21
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yay... Amazon is 4 stops away with my filament order
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> in all honesty, i wouldn't be surprised
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Those spindles make great tables
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Coreon Gate … Metrowalk Commercial Complex, Meralco Ave, Pasig, Metro Manila … 0998 988 8481 … https://goo.gl/maps/qFSstrVpkhz
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Supposedly 200mbps here, @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It'll be maybe a 5th as fast as your house xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 1/5th
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe...
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But most internet here is less than 1mbps
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 7-11 here offers chicken nuggets, fried chicken, steamed pork buns
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Why don't we get that we're the home country :(
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Come on USA, offer us SOMETHING xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> </body>Experts in Computer Programming<body>
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Fail
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Hector could you make the rest of the photos for RWBY?
<vodkode> sup guys
<vodkode> didn't know freenode had a FL channel, anyone around?
<maxolasersquad> yip
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> And a telegram group ;)
<vodkode> I'm in the boondocks down here in this heat trap
<vodkode> Inverness, little patch of dirt north of tampa
<maxolasersquad> Cool. Most of us are from the south-east. I'm up here in Tallahassee.
<vodkode> never been up that way so far
<vodkode> I'm a transplant from CT originally, last address was the philippines though, used to work in outsourcing sales there
<vodkode> wound up back here (and married) about 4 years ago and, despite its flaws, it's home
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Miami here
<maxolasersquad> The SE group is pretty active, holding meetups from time to time.
<vodkode> yeah I haven't made any friends down here who are nixers or linux users at all
<vodkode> I run an all linux production setup, I do audio/video production on it and mainly do marketing and online program dev
<vodkode> in the process of upgrading one rig to run resolve b/c I cant stand lightworks anymore
<maxolasersquad> I'm a full stack developer working in an all Linux environment.
<maxolasersquad> And who also happens to be getting off work now. Y'all have a great weekend.
<vodkode> have a good one man
<vodkode> sorry I was afk 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-22
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I used to be Miami. Moved to Denver last November but Ubuntu Florida is always my home.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Same.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hopefully after the restraining orders expire - you two can come back
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> When is next Meetup? Did you get the account @KMyers ?
<vodkode> sup guys
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think fast needs to be put in quotation marks.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I think I'm really in need of some good headphones now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been using earphones for the past few weeks and they ate top notch
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm seeing the need for something comfortable for more escapism value *_*
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Any recommendations?
<vodkode> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F2GPR94/ref=twister_B07H9PYRF9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
<vodkode> I buy those every so often when my dogs are done destroying them for sport. They work great and are comfortable and don't give ear nastiness from prolonged use
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi that's why net neutrality should be mourned
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't believe this is a thing. I hate Comcast so much.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> To be fair, I'm downloading 2.01 tb of data right now.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I feel they over price their service. There shouldn't be data caps
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The Sony one that I got from Fry's should see a price drop soon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Didn't you fight to remove the datacap?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Without paying?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Was it limited time?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And won
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Technically for 18 months but I am going to go on the offensive in 17 months to rub the point in
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The reason for the spike this month is i backed up all of my servers in North Carolina to my house in the event that Florence took a direct hit on the data center
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It sucks we don't even have other isp options
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm actually pretty angry at myself for the city I picked to live in. Had I gone up to Boulder, the city runs a local isp that for 50 bucks a month sells gig fiber up and down with no datacap
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Instead I'm in Denver with crapcast paying 60 bucks for 250/30 with datacap
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> And a connection that cuts off all the time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I agree. Competition was the only real incentive for ISPs to offer fair pricing and no data caps. Now that everything is between 5 major ISPs (with most areas having only 1 or 2 options) - it is essentially a mob style shakedown
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yup.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That was my cell phone's WiFi use this month
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 524 GB
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And mobile data of course
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I actually don't usually use more than 1tb at home.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I just happen to be pulling a huge collection from Google drive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am going to be visiting my nephews next month and they live in a area with no service so I loaded my phone with plenty of offline media.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have the 512 GB Note 9 with a 400 GB Micro SD card
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers Does own cloud handle raid or do you have to deal with that at the hardware level? comparing against freenas with zfs raid.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i jjust realized owncloud is a app
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> not a full OS replacement.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> OwnCloud/NextCloud is just a web application that you slap on a web server. It does not do anything with hardware
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Are you running it on ubuntu?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But not as a snap, rather I setup a LAMP server and did a manual setup
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> how do you have your hardware disk setup? doing a hardware raid by chance?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On my primary NextCloud, I am using a hardware RAID. On my home unit, I do not
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On my home unit, I just have a LVM volume with ~27 TB of space
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If it goes down, I am not too worried as long as both servers dont happen to both fail at the same time
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm getting closer to eventually build out my freenas box
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm gonna go with 4x4 wd red drives
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Now Comcast is breaking my http internet traffic.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i setup a VM with ubuntu 18.04 to test something
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and i was trying to apt install vm-open-tools
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent I'm set to move out of my current place soon.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and it kept failing
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> turns out it was injecting and redirecting me to a warning page
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https traffic is fine
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @aaro
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun where to?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> staying downtown?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> By Denver zoo.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> ah not a bad area
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i like it there.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> denver is just way further from my office in broomfield
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> at least with traffic
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 2725 N Monroe St Apt 5
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> my work actually gives me free rdt pass now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> so i use the rtd a lot
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> also thanks to you for showing me it the first time
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Moving in with a coworker. Our new copywriter.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It is really nice.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> rtd
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea i love it now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> the ff1 bus goes between denver and union station real easy
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and i'm in the middle
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> So my new place has off street parking but there's a waiting list.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> you are actually pretty close to union station so it's easy for me to visit
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> without driving
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea not bad. I'm so excited.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> btw, centrylink may have real gig fiber internet in that area
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> if you haven't looked yet, you should check
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> it's cheaper than comcast and doesn't have a datacap
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> centry link says their fiber only service doesn't have a data cap yet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea I'm close to my end with comcast I think.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i was thinking of switching to dsl. idk
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i have a lot of outages with comacst at my place
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've been on my internet on my own so I never hit the cap.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Might be different soon though.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i looked it up for you lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> that address has 1gb/1gb for 75 bucks a month with cnetrylink
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> it's likely cheaper than comast for better internet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's a bit more then I pay now but with better speeds.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> they offer 100 fiber for 55
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> what speed/price do you have now with comacst?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -104.973857, lat: 39.731121)
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm on a special with comcast where its 250down for 49.95 a month soon to be like 60 bucks a month
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I think 50mps for $55 or something like that.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> IDK
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i like how telegram uses yandex for maps
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> At least the preview
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> not shady at all
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze sup
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> is ubuntu 1 a thing again?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i thought it was dead?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's still the branded login for things.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu SSO
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> ah got ya
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> If I were to switch back to using regular ubuntu and install the system76 driver package, do i still get firmware updates that get released for my machine?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i've been using pop os
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> but i kind of like what ubuntu has done with the interface in 18.04 stock
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have a Galago Pro now btw.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> nice
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> we are due for a hangout session again
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Overdue.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i've beenso busy at work
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i do almost 10 hour days most the time.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and weekends i've been having to study for some certs and stuff.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I want to have a house full of warming at some point.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> my life hasn't changed much after leaving Florida. still work a lot
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> except i get paid a more fair wage unlike in florida
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> so i don't mind the crazy work as much
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I work more but it depends how I feel.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i can't wait to see the Galago Pro in person
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i'm gonna rock my lemur till it dies at this point.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You missed the factory tour.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i know.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i still have the gazelle but don't really use it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> that cpu was a beast. quad core
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Emma is using one for work.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-09-23
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers, No cell service?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Verizon I think serves rural NC. I don't get TMobile where I am but Verizon could get just barely 2mbps
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is in the middle of nowhere in their defence
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Look @govatent - a penny
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I don't see it. I'm losing my touch
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Follow your nose
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/blog/android/the-hp-elite-x3-laptop-dock-is-a-must-have-accessory-for-samsung-galaxy-note-9-owners-samsung-dex/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> is there a way i can repackage a package and get it approved? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openarena/+bug/1651561
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> There's a bug in the repos for the stock openarena package.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> and no one has updated the package itself.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @mhall119 is the Ubuntu upstream manager.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Who what?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> He's not with Ubuntu any more.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent maybe Simon Q?
<floridagram-bot> <mhall119> @AdamOutler I haven't been at Canonical in over a year
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I got that filling in problem fixed.  Turned out it was experimental settings union a and union b.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nice.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> At 10 bucks per 50 extra gb, i'd be at near 200 dollars extra this month bill
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-09-16
<jackarutu> hello FL this is LA calling
